# Zocker-Laptop für 1000-1500€



## Kennylein (5. Dezember 2008)

*Zocker-Laptop für 1000-1500€*

Tach

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Laptop zum Zocken, er soll hauptsächlich als Desktop Replacement dienen und im Preissegment von etwa 1000-1500€ liegen.

Momentan tendiere ich zum Alienware m17, weil ich sonst nirgends nen Laptop mit zwei HD 3870 im Crossfire für den Preis gesehen habe.

Kennt da wer evtl ähnliche/bessere Alternativen?

MfG,

Kennylein


----------



## Fleshless (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zocker-Laptop für 1000-1500€*

Hier schau mal

Notebooks Packard Bell iPower GX-M-001GE *NEUES HIGHEND GAMERNOTEBOOK*

1a für den preis oder bei one.de schauen


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zocker-Laptop für 1000-1500€*

was hälst du denn von dem hier :
Cyber-System :: Notebooks :: Gaming :: Cyber-System SX15
ansonsten gibt es bei One eins für den gleichen Preis 
einfach mal bei One nachschauen nach dem teil


----------

